# How to hang wooden oars (paddles) on wall?



## DIYguy2000

We received a pair of beautiful hand crafted engraved oars as a wedding present. We do lots of canoeing, but these are just so nice that they deserve a place on our wall. The only question is: how do I hang them?

I do not want to drill a hole to place a hook in the oar. I was thinking just a simple brass coat hook? I could also hang them by a thin wire (dark picture hanging wire) to a picture hook at either end, but thought that might be too noticeable.

I would love to have the hanging mechanism not noticeable, but that is asking a lot if I don't want to drill them.

Any help or tips would be most appreciated!

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Some spare/new brass or fancy oar locks ?


----------



## HooKooDooKu

Simply hang by the neck of the handle with something similar to a tool hook:
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1292058&CAWELAID=109346467
The coating protects the wood from getting scratched from the hook. It does leave them free swinging, so it's possibe knock them down, but you don't do any damage to the paddle.
Something along these lines is how I store the paddles we used for our canoe, except mine is much longer and allows me to store all the paddles lined up.


----------



## Blondesense

DH wants to put a single black powder rifle over our mantle. 

Maybe research holders for long guns. You can find them for an individual gun rather than the standard full wall rack. I've even seen some made of antlers etc. (if that's your style).

You might find something you like or could modify for your purpose.


----------



## DecoratingDiva2

I think that using them as decor is a great idea. Here are some really neat pics and ideas that other ppl have used to do the same type of thing. Perhaps you can get some ideas from these: http://www.completely-coastal.com/2009/02/decorating-nautical-with-wooden-oars.html . Good luck!


----------

